# Hughes sd dvr 40



## MKAM (May 15, 2007)

I have a Directivo that was acting up. I was getting messages that my DVR services wasn't activated, called Directv and they sent me out a new access card. Got the new access card and it worked after a few times of resetting the receiver. Then that access card stopped working too. Couldn't watch any channels because it said my service wasn't active so Ijust reset my receiver and the lights on the front of the receiver were blinking green then red, green then red, etc. Now I can't even turn the thing on. What did the ights on the front blinking mean? Is there a power button to turn the receiver on? I've tried all of the buttons on the front.


----------



## MKAM (May 15, 2007)

I called Directv last night and they said they would send me a replacement receiver and asked if I wanted a Tivo DVR or a Directv DVR. Because we like our Directivo DVR I told hime I wanted the Tivo DVR and he said he was sending one out to us and it would be delivered in 3 to 5 days. I thought DIrectv wasn't sending these out anymore.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

That's a new one on me, but don't be surprised if you end up receiving an R15/R16...


----------



## Ricka (Aug 9, 2006)

I think it'll boil down to, Idiot don't know a Tivo from DVR.

Anyway i wish you the best of luck.


----------



## rhipps (Apr 7, 2008)

MKAM said:


> I have a Directivo that was acting up. I was getting messages that my DVR services wasn't activated, called Directv and they sent me out a new access card. Got the new access card and it worked after a few times of resetting the receiver. Then that access card stopped working too. Couldn't watch any channels because it said my service wasn't active so Ijust reset my receiver and the lights on the front of the receiver were blinking green then red, green then red, etc. Now I can't even turn the thing on. What did the ights on the front blinking mean? Is there a power button to turn the receiver on? I've tried all of the buttons on the front.


I have the same box (DVR-40). It is now 5 years old and died last week. I called D* and two days later I got a new R-15 DVR. NO CHARGE!!!

Bob in Virginia
Another satisfied customer


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

rhipps said:


> I have the same box (DVR-40). It is now 5 years old and died last week. I called D* and two days later I got a new R-15 DVR. NO CHARGE!!!
> 
> Bob in Virginia
> Another satisfied customer


But you probably got a new 2 year commitment. And the new R15 is LEASED.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> But you probably got a new 2 year commitment. And the new R15 is LEASED.


Unless he had the Protection Plan, which would explain why he got it for free (and in that case it would be owned as well)... 

- Merg


----------

